# Fliegenfischen in der Driva und Rauma



## Fred Clever (29. Januar 2005)

Hey, meine Frau und ich fahren Ende July Anfang August nach Norwegen. Dabei sind wir 2 Wochen an der Driva und 1 Woche an der Rauma. 
:c Wer kann mir ein paar Tips zu diesen beiden Regionen geben?


----------



## EckernTroll (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in der Driva und Rauma*

Moin Fred,
Driva ist das Meerforellen-Gewässer in Norwegen!!! Als Campingplatz kann ich nur FURU-Camping empfehlen (uralter Campingvadder, der kein Wort deutsch oder englisch spricht, aber hammer nett!!!). Zweihandruten sind an der Driva nicht unbedingt erforderlich, ne schöne 8er oder 9er FliRute tuts auch. Die Preise sind relativ kommod und mit den großen Lachsflüssen nicht zu vergleichen. Nimm dir unbedingt nen breitkrämpigen Hut mit, da das Drivatal teilweise üble Winde hat und deine Ohren dann schnell mal Besuch von den Federn bekommt.
Was die Rauma angeht, weiß ich gar nicht, ob die schon wieder offen ist, da da Gyrodactylus übelst einen der ehemals besten Flüsse Norwegens verseucht hat. Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle vor Deiner Reise nochmal informieren, wie das momentan mit Driva und Rauma aussieht, was Gyro da so angerichtet oder nicht angerichtet hat.

Gruß
Eckerntroll


----------



## Fred Clever (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in der Driva und Rauma*

Nabend Eckerntroll,

ersteinmal ein Dank für Deine Antwort, hatte schon gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet. Falls Du mir ein paar gute Spots an der Driva kennst würde ich mich über weitere Tips freuen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich durch einige andere Seiten (Norge) gequält und habe auch Karten studiert. Kennst Du Dich in der gegend besser aus oder hast Du einen Tip wo man dort sonst noch gut mit Fliege (Fly only) fischen kann. Ich bin nämlich nicht so erpicht mit zwei duzent anderer Kollegen 500 m Strecke zu teilen. Wäre toll wenn Du ein paar Tips für einen neuen Romsdalener hättest.

Vi sees
Fred


----------

